
Daring Fireball – Money Machine? - jasonlbaptiste
http://thenextweb.com/us/2010/02/20/daring-fireball-money-machine/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheNextWeb+%28The+Next+Web%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
mortenjorck
Love or hate Gruber, it's hard to argue with his approach to advertising. A
single Deck ad and weekly, NPR-style "brought to you by" posts give a
distilled exposure to his advertisers completely unlike any ad-chocked site,
placements that I'd imagine must command significantly more than banners that
have to compete for attention with a wall of ads. The added benefit being that
it doesn't look like a chaotic mess.

I wouldn't be surprised if a single ad on DF is only slightly cheaper than the
entire wall of ads on a lot of similarly-ranked sites.

~~~
symesc
Agreed. I think we're going back to this for online "television."

Some forward looking company is going to sponsor an entire run of premium
content (something by Joss Whedon?) on a YouTube channel and even the major
networks aren't going to be able to ignore it.

If done correctly (not intrusive), it even mitigates the need for torrents.
Just stream it legally.

~~~
Zev
_Some forward looking company is going to sponsor an entire run of premium
content (something by Joss Whedon?) on a YouTube channel and even the major
networks aren't going to be able to ignore it._

Wasn't this already done by Joss, with Dr. Horrible?

------
oscardelben
I think for a blog of that size it's not that monetized. I mean, if he would,
he could make much more money. I remember steva pavlina making 30,000/month
from his website in 2006, which had less than 1 third of Gruber's subscribers.

